# craft fair soap display



## seaturtle

I have been trying different ways of setting up my soaps at craft fairs. I usually display about 8 bars of each scent in a column and have several columns next to each other. (Does that make sense?!) I have grouped the soaps by scent (florals together, sweet scents together, masculine scents, etc), I have put strong scents next to each other and weaker ones on a different table, I have mixed the scents randomly, and I have arranged them by the color of the label to give a visually pleasing set up. I tried these different displays to find out what works best. But it seems like it does not matter to people.

Some people ask for certain scents right away, but most just browse and sniff one soap after another. Some are overwhelmed quickly by the variety.

How do others display their soaps?


----------



## Bigmoose

You must break up your display, do not just lay flat across the table.  I too use a 3 tier step set up.  I like having dark material to set the soaps on, it seems to make them stand out more.  If you do not want to do the steps you can use different size boxes with material over them to break up the set up a little bit.  Play around with it and see what works for you.

Bruce


----------



## seaturtle

Thank you for the tips. I do have a 3 tiered wooden rack that my husband made. It holds 15 different types of soaps, 5 of each. It makes for a beautiful display. Then I have a variety of baskets. And I also lay soaps out in orderly columns. My thought was whether to arrange the soaps by scent, for example put all floral scents in one basket, patchouli scents in another, etc.


----------



## Deda

This is what I use for soap.





This is for sugar scrub.

I use a long table with a cloth and trays for everything else.


----------



## nattynoo

So very organised Deda!! Love it.


----------



## seaturtle

Beautiful display, Deda. Do you arrange your soaps by label color, scent, or any other criteria?


----------



## Deda

The first 2 columns from the left are goat milk, the 3rd column are La Deda Limited Availability Holiday Soaps and the remaining 5 columns are usually random, although sometimes I arrange by oil: avocado, cocoa butter and shea butter.  

There's a pull out shelf in the front that I use for baskets of small things like solid lotion and lip balms.  I also set out a little basket of lollipops with a sign that says "Life is Sweet, Indulge Yourself" , it's supposed to be for kid, but the parents and other adults actually take more than the kids do!  I'm guessing they're indulging themselves with my soap and going one baby step more is just a little 'sweeter'?


----------



## donniej

Each crate has a different fragrance.  It couldn't be any easier


----------



## Deda

Great setup Donnie


----------



## seaturtle

donniej, I love your rustic setup. It is very appealing. And the wooden sign - beautiful.

Thanks, Deda, for your tips.  I wrap my soaps with colored cardstock cigar bands and try to match the color to the scent (purple for lavender, etc). Then I shrinkwrap. People do like the colorful display, which looks similar to yours.


----------



## GardenGirl

Deda, where the heck did you come up with those displays??  Love them!  The sugar scrub area is so appealing!  Where did you get that riggins?

Are they wood?  They look like plastic to me.  Did you have them made?

So lovely. Need more information.


----------



## Bigmoose

This picture is a couple of years old but it is a good shot of the 3 step display.  I see some product I don't make anymore.  This brings back memories.

Bruce






[/img]


----------



## Deda

GardenGirl, my cart is called a Vegetable Rack.  It holds 4 boxes with divided sections made to fit my soap. 

The company my husband works for owns lots of stores, the cart was used as a veggie stand in a convenience store.  They were going to pitch it and my sweet hubby rescued it and brought it home.  All it needed was a little paint and cleaning.  It's made of rolled steel and oak. The chalkboard on the back swivels and is removable.  I'm waiting to get another, hopefully soon.  He made the boxes from old drawers and fitted them with the dividers, he's kinda handy.

The scrub teaser station I bought, you can find them in antique stores.  It's not plastic, but enamel on steel.  Quite sturdy and folds down almost to flat. 

Try googling Vegetable Rack and Enamel Wash Stand.

The displays aren't cheap, but they'll set you apart from other vendors.   Marketing is everything and presentation is marketing.  

I'll tell you that I'd give up every penny of single customer sales in exchange for the wholesale accounts.  I do well, moneywise, at the markets but I only do them for exposure to gain more wholesale.


----------



## GardenGirl

*!*

Deda, thank you for being kind enough to satisfy my curiosity!

I think you're setup and your soaps are very appealing - you're doing a great job.  

I just love your creative ideas!

I'm going to google that and see what I get.


----------

